# Debussy Piano Works



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any recommendations for a good bargain box set of Debussy's solo piano works? There are so many recordings and pianists to choose from. I have just one budget label CD I've owned for years and would like to expand a bit.

I see EMI has a cheap 5 disc set, but I'm not familiar with the pianist Aldo Ciccolini. I'd like to find a performance that's a bit passionate and involved with the music.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

ABM or Jacobs, probably not "bargain boxes", but shouldn't be too bad somewhere in Amazon Marketplace. For future refs, keep Bavouzet in mind.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Jacobs sounds good! It needs to be re-issued.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Screw the boxes. The universe-of-interpretation of Debussy piano turns into a village unless you know the early Rosen recordings. After that, heed _Vaneyes_.


----------



## markgarm (Dec 18, 2011)

Samson Francois . His playing of all the French composers is exquisite and I have many top performances for comparison . Also his Chopin is without peer imo . Even his Schumann is great . I bought the 36 cd box set and it's the best investment I've made in my purchasing of classical music . He himself wote a couple of pieces contained in the set . Those I suggest skipping .


----------

